
Ask HN: What are the different ways to achieve passive income? - sunilkumarc
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m Sunil. I work as a software developer in a startup. I love coding and building new tools that solve everyday problems. Over the years I&#x27;ve built many small tools, but none of them were up to mark to generate passive income out of them.<p>I would like to know about different ways using which I can generate passive income(&gt;1K $ per month) on the side by using my computer. Ideas need not be only related to coding.<p>If you&#x27;re already earning &gt; 1K $ per month, a small story of how to achieved this would be helpful too!
======
jonbesga
You can check indiehackers.com for stories and inspiration

